# The whole package



## Trashtruck (May 8, 2013)

I was watching this and wondered what others would do.

Check out the video(hopefully it opens). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1RlDCUkjHM

Would you board and collar this guy?

Just curious as to what others would do.

I would not.


----------



## Arovetli (May 8, 2013)

Just based on that particular video, why wouldn't you?

Wondering your thought process.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 8, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Would you board and collar this guy?
> 
> I would not.



Nope. Me either.


----------



## Arovetli (May 8, 2013)

why not, just based on that video?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2013)

Well, it's moot because the video has been removed.


----------



## Arovetli (May 8, 2013)

medical stuff aside, sports fans oughta check it out. J.A. Happ, Blue Jays pitcher got clocked in head by a powerful line drive shot.

Terrible freak injury, thankfully he is OK.

really reinforces the need for solid head protection in sports.


----------

